# New Motorhome : Chausson Flash 22?



## Kez100 (Sep 2, 2011)

We've decided to buy a proper motorhome (we did own a Mazda Bongo campervan which sold rather quicker than we expected!). We are now in the early process of looking for what suits us.

We are a family of four but the children but the children are 15 and 13 and happy to camp, so we only really need the travelling seats and some storage. Our drive can take the biggest of motorhomes but the access to the drive - just as important - is a bit hairy, so we will need decent clearance and will probably try and stick to 6.5m long. We live in Cornwall, so also want to watch the width too - although my husband drives a transit van locally with no problems, so a little wider than that is OK.

We started looking at van conversions which had four travelling seats but felt the storage was a bit small for the four of us. Then we decided maybe we'd be best to have a four berth so, if it tipped it down, we could all in theory sleep inside and also living inside wouldn't drive us all completely cuckoo.

It was then we saw the Chausson Flash 22 (in an advert). It seems to offer everything (more space, more berths, a garage) but without being terribly larger than a van conversion. It appears to have more clearance than the van.

However, it also seems cheaper that the van conversions. I know there is no such thing as a free lunch so wondered if there was a simple reason why?

We'd be looking at homes either new or, more preferably, used but with some warranty left.

Because we have yet to see one (we will attend the motorshows coming up and hope there is one there) we are looking for advice from people with experience and starting here, with your forum, seemed the best place to start!

Hope you can help us - any advice is welcome. To be honest any advice on motorhoming at all not just the CF22.

TIA!


----------

